# arriba y abajo



## Gamen

¿Cómo digo en italiano "arriba y "abajo". Conozco varias formas y no sé si todas se usan en los mismos contextos.

(Proporciono el contexto)
*
En una casa*
*Ella está arriba, en la terraza y yo estoy abajo, en el sótano*.
Lei é *in alto/ lassú/sopra* in terrazzo ed io sono *in basso/ laggiú / in giú/ sotto/* in cantina

*
El libro está debajo de la cama.* (Il libro é sotto il letto)

*
En una página de libro, diario o Internet*.

*Ver el texto más abajo* (Vedere il testo piú *in fondo /in basso / laggiú/ in giu / piú sotto*)
*Ver el título más arriba* (Vedere il tittolo *piú sopra/ píú  in alto / lassú*)

Es correcto el uso de las palabras que significan "arriba" y "abajo" en italiano?


----------



## oria

En una casa: "lei e' su", tambien "lei e' di su" (Norte de Italia) y "lei e' sopra" (no estoy segura que sea correcto, pero es muy comun al Sur), "in terrazza". Entonces "lei e' giu', "di giu'" y "sotto", "in cantina".
El texto seria "in alto" y "in basso" pero ya no estoy tan segura, aun que sea Italiana. Lo siento.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Ciao,

Tutte le forme dette sono permesse e giuste?


----------



## Gamen

Gracias Oria por tu respuesta!

Puede ser que se diga en italiano:
*Le é lassú, in terrazza / Lei é in su, in terrazza / lei é in alto, in terrazza.
Lei é laggiú in cantina / lei é in giú, in cantina / Lei é in basso, in cantina.
*
Y con respecto a la ubicación de un texto o fotografía: (pongo entre paréntesis las partículas que creo que pueden ir o no, que son opcionales)
*vedere foto (di) sopra / vedere foto (piú) in alto / vedere foto di su /vedere foto in su
Vedere foto (di) sotto / Vedere foto (piú) in fondo /vedere foto di giú /vedere foto in giú

Son todas correctas?*


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Gamen said:


> Gracias Oria por tu respuesta!
> 
> Puede ser que se diga en italiano:
> *Le é lassú *lassù sembra che lei sia in montagna e non in terrazza* , in terrazza / Lei é in su, in terrazza / lei é in alto, in terrazza / di sopra, in terrazza (el mejor), su in terrazza.
> Lei é laggiú *come sopra: laggiù in fondo alla valle * in cantina / lei é in** giú, in cantina / Lei é in basso, in cantina** /* *di sotto, in cantina* / *giù da basso (uso regionale)* *in cantina*
> 
> *Y con respecto a la ubicación de un texto o fotografía: (pongo entre paréntesis las partículas que creo que pueden ir o no, que son opcionales)
> vedere foto (di)** sopra / vedere foto (piú) in alto / vedere foto di su /vedere foto in su
> Vedere foto (di) sotto / Vedere foto (piú) in fondo - *in fondo è già al limite, non ci può essere un "più in fondo"* /vedere foto di giú /vedere foto in giú
> 
> Son todas correctas?*



Así las son.

EFC


----------



## Gamen

Perfetto. Molto chiaro.

A) Mi costa vedere la differenza tra "sopra" e "*di* sopra" / "sotto e "*di *sotto".
No so quando devo incluire la preposizione "di" in questi casi.

B) Mai si usa la preposizione "in" con "su" e "giu" per dire "in su" "in giu".

C) "Di su" non esiste?

D) Non esiste "in basso" come sinonimo di "sotto"?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

A) non so se riuscirò a spiegarmi. Sopra non si usa mai da solo (credo): la mela è sopra il tavolo, la penna è sopra la mensola. Di sopra invece si usa da solo: dov'è Chiara? Di sopra (= siamo in casa, io sono al piano terra, Chiara è sopra le scale, di sopra). Credo che "di sopra" si uso solo in questo caso, per intendere in cima alle scale, al piano superiore. Lo stesso vale per sotto e di sotto: la scatola è sotto il letto, il gatto è sotto la macchina, la bottiglia è sotto il lavello. Dov'è Chiara? Di sotto (se io sono al piano duperiore e lei è al piano di sotto). Ma non mi suona molto familiare, io direi piuttosto che Chiara è giù, al piano di sotto (per esteso, ma non solo di sotto). L'uso però può variare a seconda della provenienza del parlante.

B) "in su" e "in giù" credo che non siano grammaticalmente corretti. Si usano nel parlato, ma non sono corretti nello scritto.

C) io non l'ho mai sentito né usato, ma magari più al sud si usa.

D) "in basso" si usa, del tipo: l'icona del cestino è in basso a destra. Viene usato per determinare la posizione di qualcosa rispetto a qualcosa (un immagine in un cartellone, un'icona nello schermo etc). Non credo si possa usare come sinonimo di "sotto", ma magari in alcune zone si usa.

EFC


----------



## Gamen

Perfetto. credo che ho capito!
*Di sopra* e *di sotto* si usano senza una referenza, da solo. invece sotto e sopra sempre la richiedono.

*"In basso"* si usa per marcare "*direzione verso giú":* "Mi ha guardato dal alto *in basso* o qualcosa dal genere". Man non puó essere usata con una referenza a uno oggetto: "*Il libro é in basso il letto"* *(E' SCORRETTA)
Anche questa é scorretta: "Lui é la, in basso".* Dovrei dire in questi due esempi: *"Il libro é sotto il letto"* e *"Lui é lí, di sotto".*

"Giu" e "Su" si usano anche senza referenza a uno oggetto e, a volte, con preposizione. E sono, inoltre, piú informali degli altri.

Finalmente: ¿Posso dire indistintamente: *"Chiara é giu (da abasso)"* o *"Chiara é di sotto"* / *"Chiara é su"* o *Chiara é di sopra*? Va bene cosi?


----------



## Gamen

Espero la confirmación de algún nativo de habla italiana. Muchas gracias.


----------



## oria

Io soy italiana, pero me confundo yo misma!!!! In italiano hay muchas diferencias según la región. A ver....
1) "Lei e' giu' in cantina" y "lei e' su in terrazza" seguro son correctas (con o sin la virgola). Al Sur, también decimos: "Lei e' sopra, in terrazza/sotto, in cantina": se usa pero no se si es correcto en italiano estándar, creo que si (con la virgola). Y ahora te explico porque': si los usas sin especificar donde, creo che va bien: "lei e' sopra/sotto", porque' aquí' son adverbios, como también "di sopra", "di sotto", como dice EFC, aunque estas expresiones se usan mas al Norte (el es de Mantova!). "Lei e' di giu'/di su" lo he oído muchas veces decir por toscanos, no se si es correcto. "Da basso=giu'' al Sur no se usa, al Norte si.
2) "Lassu'" y "laggiu'" expresan la idea de algo que esta lejano: "lassu' in montagna", "lassu' nel cielo", "laggiu' in fondo", "laggiu' all'inferno". Algo parecido a "ahí' abajo/arriba".
3) "In giu'" y "in su" dan la idea de movimiento: "la strada va in giu'" o sea "hacia abajo"; "guarda in su" = "mira hacia arriba".
4) "In basso" y "in alto" expresan la idea de algo che esta en una posición inferior o superior respecto a otra cosa, como dice EFC. También los hay en frases como "dall'alto in basso" = "desde abajo hacia arriba" y el opuesto "dal basso in alto".
5) En la frases: "la mela e' sopra il tavolo" (yo mas bien diría "la mela e' sul tavolo", me suena mejor) y "el libro e' sotto il letto", "sotto" y "sopra/sul" son preposiciones, o sea hay que hacerlas seguir por un nombre común (hay otras posibilidades, como por ejemplo "sopra/sotto di me" pero ahora no te quiero confundir): esta es la regla general.
6) En un texto: "vedi sopra/sotto"; "vedi in alto/in basso"; "in fondo"=mas abajo de todo.

P.S.: "mi costa" in italiano se refiere a, por ejemplo, "mi costa un sacco di soldi mantenere mio figlio". "Me cuesta" en el sentido castellano seria: "faccio fatica a vedere la differenza", "trovo difficile vedere la differenza" o también "mi costa fatica vedere la differenza" (la ultima es una expresión un poco antiguada y formal, yo no la uso mucho, mas bien en un sentido moral: "mi costa fatica dirgli cosa e' successo", por ejemplo).

Otra cosa: es correcto "virgola" in castellano?


----------



## Gamen

Ciao Oria:
Ci sono tante forme di dire "sopra" e "sotto" che capisco benissimo perche sia tanto complicato perfino per voi stessi!
Completissima  e chiara la tua spiegazone. Piú completa impossibile! Non ti sei  dimenticata di niente, di nessuna possibilitá a proposito di questo  tema! La tua spiegazione mi é aiutata tantissimo/moltissimo.
In spagnolo, credo che sia molto piu facile questo di riferirsi a un livello superiore/inferiore. Abbiamo meno espressioni.

Yo estoy *arriba*, en la terraza y tú estás *abajo*, en el sótano.
El libro está *arriba de* la revista / El libro *está debajo de* la revista.
*
"Arriba"* puó usarsi tanto con preposizione quanto senza preposizione.
*"Abajo"* viene usato da solo, senza preposizione alcuna e senza nome (sostantivo), mentre *"debajo"* richiede sempre la preposizione "de" + articolo + nome: "*debajo de* la cama".
Non abbiamo altre possibilitá come voi? Non é molto piú facile in spagnolo?
Al massimo, possiamo aggiungere un avverbio per indicare maggiore distanza comparativa come "más" o alcuna preposizione come:
*"Hacia"* (verso) *"para"*, *"desde" o "de"* (de, da) o *"por*": 
*
-"Más arriba", "más abajo":* (Piú in alto, piu su / piú basso, piú giu?)*.

-Ir "Hacia arriba", "hacia abajo*" o 
*Ir "para arriba" o "para abajo" *(verso giu -verso su; in giu - in su?. In direzione verso su o giu).

-Ver *"desde arriba"*, *"desde abajo"* o  o "*de arriba", "de abajo"* *"por arriba"*, *"por abajo" *(vedere di sopra, di sotto / forse:vdere "per di giu", "per di su"). 


Con "arriba e "abajo" non possiamo impiegare le preposizioni "en" o "a".

Anche in spagnolo sarebbe scorretto dire "el libro está arriba de la mesa" (anche se ascolta sovente), ma dobbiamo dire "el libro está *"sobre*" la mesa o "*encima de*" la mesa. (Il libro é sul tavolo).
E suona lógico perche il libro non fluttua nell'aria, ma si appoggia sempre su uno oggetto come lil tavolo.

"Sopra/ sotto di me" é chiarissimo per me, non mi confondi per niente  perche posso fare la corrispondenza con lo spagnolo giacché anche noi  diciamo: "debajo de mí", "arriba de mí". Anche se si ascolta piú sovente  "debajo mío" e "arriba mío", malgrado non siano corrette queste ultime  forme. 

Ho capito perfettamente come usare "costare". Ho pensato  che potessi usarlo come in spagnolo con il significato que tu mi hai  dato di "faccio fatica a".

*Risposta alla tua domada:*
In spagnolo non diciamo "virgola" né "virgula" (come nel portoghese). Soltanto abbiamo *"coma"*.
*
Le mie domande adesso:
*1) Cosa significa "in cima" in italiano: su o sopra? (altra parola di piú per dire "sopra"!)

2) Non sarebbe redundanza dire *"giu da basso"* come ho visto scritto piu in alto, o di sopra?


Sono in attesa dei tuoi commenti.
Tante grazie!


----------



## oria

L'italiano e' complicato, per le differenze regionali che abbiamo. "Il libro e' sopra il tavolo" non e' incorretto, pero "sul tavolo" suona meglio". "In cima" significa "su", e in molte parti d'Italia si usa indifferentemente. Si, "giu' da basso" e' una 'redundanza' (non e' corretta questa parola in italiano, pero' non mi viene la parola giusta adesso), pero' va bene, come "di sopra". "Piu' in alto" vuol dire "mas arriba", che e' diverso.

Grazie a te.

P.S.: stai attenta con i verbi ausiliari. Poi te li spiego un'altra volta. Adesso vado a dormire, che qui e' notte, anzi mattina!


----------



## Gamen

Sono corretti questi usi? *
Piu in alto= más arriba (corretta) ma le altre non lo so.

-"Más arriba", "más abajo":* (Piú in alto, piu su / piú basso, piú giu?)*.

-Ir "Hacia arriba", "hacia abajo*" o 
*Ir "para arriba" o "para abajo" *(verso giu -verso su; in giu - in su?. In direzione verso su o giu).

-Ver *"desde arriba"*, *"desde abajo"* o "*de arriba", "de abajo",* *"por arriba"*, *"por abajo" *(vedere di sopra, di sotto / forse: Vedere "per di giu", "per di su").


----------



## oria

Un'ultima cosa (per oggi): "su" e "sopra" sono la stessa cosa quando si usano come preposizioni. Pero' "sopra" puo' essere anche avverbio. "Su" in teoria no, anche se poi nella pratica si usa come tale. Da qui' la confusione.

Ciao

Per dirti bene le cose come stanno, mi devi dare un contesto. "Para arriba/abajo" a volte e' "verso su/giu'" e a volte "in su/giu'". "Desde" e' "da", sicche' "desde arriba/abajo" e' "dall'alto/dal basso". "vedere per di giu'" non vuol dir niente.


----------



## Gamen

Ti do gli esempi in spagnolo:

Voy hacia arriba / para arriba a buscarte una pelota de fútbol.
Voy hacia abajo / para abajo a buscarte un balde y una pala.

Desde arriba, desde la terraza, puedes ver un hermoso panorama de la ciudad.
Desde abajo, desde el primer piso, no se puede ver el mar.

El avión vuela por arriba de la ciudad de Buenos Aires.
Por abajo pasa el subterraneo (underground)

Más abajo está el infierno, más arriba el cielo y las estrellas.

Por favor, muévanse ustedes con su cuerpo hacia abajo y luego hacia arriba para hacer correctamente el ejercicio. (ejercicio físico)


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Gamen said:


> Ti do gli esempi in spagnolo:
> 
> Voy hacia arriba / para arriba a buscarte una pelota de fútbol. ¿Qué significa? ¿Hacia arriba en el sentido de un lugar más alto que el donde estás ahora? En este caso sería: vado su / salgo (si tienes que subir a algún lugar)  a cercarti il pallone da calcio.
> Voy hacia abajo / para abajo a buscarte un balde y una pala. Vado giù / scendo (si estás en un colina y tienes que bajar) per prenderti un secchgio e una pala/paletta
> 
> Desde arriba, desde la terraza, puedes ver un hermoso panorama de la ciudad. Da lì su/sopra / da lì in alto, dalla terrazza, puoi ammirare un meraciglioso panorama della città.
> Desde abajo, desde el primer piso, no se puede ver el mar. Da lì giù/sotto / in basso (pero no me gusta), dal piano terra, non si vede il mare.
> 
> El avión vuela por arriba de la ciudad de Buenos Aires. L'aereo sorvola la città di Buenos Aires / vola sopra la città di BA.
> Por abajo pasa el subterraneo (underground) Lì sotto ci passa la metropolitana / la metropolitana passa lì sotto.
> 
> Más abajo está el infierno, más arriba el cielo y las estrellas. Più giù (en sentido figurado) si trova l'inferno, più su/in alto il cielo e le stelle.
> 
> Por favor, muévanse ustedes con su cuerpo hacia abajo y luego hacia arriba para hacer correctamente el ejercicio. (ejercicio físico) Aquí creo que depende del movimiento, porque según lo que muevas o cómo se muevan las personas, tal vez usemos verbos diferentes. Ahora no sabría decirte una manera general de decir esto.



EFC


----------



## Gamen

Tante grazie Elfrikigino!
Adesso voglio la versione dal Sud di Oria su questi espressioni, se possibile!
Vedo che cambiano secondo si tratti dal sud o dal nord!


----------



## oria

Me parece correcto lo que dice EFC.
P.S.: me tendre' que meter en el foro italiano para acclararme bien yo misma...cuando tenga tiempo!


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias ElFrikiChino y Oria pot toda su ayuda. Fue muy útil para mí!

Oria: 
Redundancia (spagnolo) [...], ma *ridondanza* in italiano, l'aveva scritta incorretamente sopra!


----------

